# Socialising with English speakers in the Azores



## freebil (Aug 19, 2016)

Speaking on behalf of a friend who hopes to settle on the island of Sao Miguel, are there any English speaking people out there who are looking for social contacts? My friend is a lady of a certain age and is hoping to make a few female friends to socialise with. While she has my husband and me, she would like to widen her social network here as this is an important factor in deciding whether she can live here permanently or not.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Bridge?*



freebil said:


> Speaking on behalf of a friend ... are there any English speaking people ... looking for social contacts? My friend is a lady of a certain age and ... would like to widen her social network ... .


If I knew how to play bridge, or could learn it, I'd turn to the local bridge club. The lady might even learn some Portuguese should not every bridge player on the island be a perfect English speaker. My mother learned the art of bridge when she was in her sixties, and enjoyed it for almost 30 years. 60, isn't that what "a certain age" means? Especially the social activities surrounding the deck of cards she enjoyed. :tea: Just a suggestion. Hope it helps. :tea:


----------

